# In St.Martin...which one would you choose?



## Lou (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been looking at extra vacations for the Carribean for next spring (my ongoing search with my banked week isn't doing much).  Question for the St.Martin experts....which of these would you choose?  Sunterra Flamingo Beach resort studio or Sunterra Royal Palm Beach Resort 2 bedroom. Both are the same price.  It would just be two of us.  The reviews look pretty good for both.  Any comments?


----------



## Blondie (Jul 11, 2006)

Royal Palm units are all ocean front. Sunterra's are not. I have seen the studio at Sunterra and used to own at Royal Palm. I think the grounds of Sunterra are superior but for space, huge ocean front balcony and walking distance to some good eateries I'd say RP. The pool there is tiny, though.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 12, 2006)

Royal Palm but plan on finding a beach for swimming - the pool there is rather a joke it's so small and crowded.  I had considered buying there but when we visited there while on island in Feb. this year found the entire pool area to be a considerable turn off.  The rooms looked nice though so it had that going for it.


----------



## jojoless (Jul 12, 2006)

Lou,

We stayed in a 2 bedroom/2 bath at the Royal Palm last August and a studio at the Flamingo last October.

We preferred the Royal Palm.  The (un-refurbished) unit was nicer than the studio at The Flamingo and having 2 baths is also a bonus.

The grounds and pool are nicer at The Flamingo, though, but we usually do not spend much time at our hotel.  We spend most of our time on Orient Beach.

Jo-


----------



## Lou (Jul 12, 2006)

So, the majority seems to be in favor of Royal Palms for the best units (but crappy pool). What's the beach like at Royal Palms vs Flamingo Beach Resort?


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 13, 2006)

Compared to the other beachs on the island neither one is something you're going to write home about.

They both face into the inlet leading to the lagoon so water tends to be very calm aka a bit stagnant with oil/gas from boats entering and exiting the lagoon (perhaps that's just my impression relative to other places I've been) as compared to a beach facing the open ocean.  The Flamingo has beach facing onto the open water but it's rather rocky right there.  You can walk up the beach from Flamingo towards La Vista and there is a nice little strip of sand that you can sit on.  It's not really condusive to swimming frankly.


----------



## Blondie (Jul 13, 2006)

Just consider that in SXM the best beaches are a drive away. It is just what you do!  Orient is great and full of little bistros. They rent you a chair, umbrella, etc for around $8 per person for the day. Then, they have waiters on the beach to take orders. It is lovely there. Folks also bring things, wine, etc. So, Royal Palmvand Flamingo have so-so small beaches. No big deal!


----------



## jojoless (Jul 14, 2006)

Lou,

The pool at the Royal Palm is somewhat small, but nice.


----------



## Cappy (Jul 18, 2006)

FLAMINGO!!!!!
I have stayed at both a few times & The Flamingo has a much better grounds & OUTSTANDING pool!!!:whoopie:


----------



## Denise (Jul 21, 2006)

If you plan to spend most of your time at the resort pool...I would go with the better pool. There are so many beautiful beaches I would suggest a car rental and try to visit as many as you can. We liked Friars and Plum. Our unit at Royal Palm was VERY nice, clean, and a beautiful view. We spent very little time at the pool which is small but nice with a swim-up bar.


----------



## Lou (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions.  We have decided on Royal Palm Beach.  The RCI confirmation says "guests are advised to take a taxi to the resort.  The resort can arrange car rental on site."  Any reason not to rent at the airport?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 22, 2006)

I was under the impession that Royal Palm was a Sunterra's Resort. True or False.?  In the II resort directory 2005-2006 on page 293 it is listed as Sunterra's Royal Palm Beach Resort.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 23, 2006)

It is a Sunterra Resort


----------



## blueparrot (Jul 23, 2006)

For St. Martin, I look first at the French side, which I prefer over the Dutch.
I have been to Cottages de Lonvilliers on the French side, which I enjoyed.
Have you checked availibility on the French side?


----------



## Lou (Jul 24, 2006)

I was looking for a RCI extra vacation for next spring.  Already confirmed the Sunterra Royal Palm Beach.


----------



## Cappy (Jul 26, 2006)

Do Rent At The Airport!!


----------



## Cappy (Jul 26, 2006)

." Any reason not to rent at the airport?
NO if you get in during the drawbrige opening the taxi COULD run into $70 plus!! Rent at the airport!! I go every year & I rent thu Alpha for $240 for the winter & $180 for the summer!! Tell them Cappywoman sent you & you will get the same price!! 1st time I rented from Hertz ($310 for the week) & they had dents  all over the car & tried to make me pay for them!!
 PS I don't get anything for the cars I just don't want you to get ripped off like I did the 1st time!!


----------



## Blondie (Jul 28, 2006)

If you rent from Michael at Unity Car Rental he will pick you up at the airport and drive you to his lot for your car- it is on the way to and very near Royal Palm which is lsiterally a minute down the road. He is great and honest,  and many folks like him. In April I think we paid around $150 for a four door auto with a/c. In SXM car rental agents are not allowed to give you the car at the airport so they pick you up and drive you to their car lot. It works out great that way. Then, when you leave you drive to the lot and they take you and drop you at the airport. We love Michael. Just be careful- they drive crazy down there.


----------



## Kal (Jul 28, 2006)

Cappy said:
			
		

> .... I rent thu Alpha for $240 for the winter & $180 for the summer!!...


 
Lean on them and you can get a much better price.


----------

